# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  ξυλινα παιχνιδια για κοκατιλ

## xaris7

Καλησπερα ποσο επικινδυνα ειναι τα ξυλινα χρωματιστα παιχνιδια του εμποριου για το κοκατιλακι μου??  Παιζει πολυ κ τα μασαει ταυτοχρονα πολυ..ειναι ασφαλης η οχι??οταν τα αγοραζω μου λενε οτι ειναι μη τοξηκα..αλλα δεν ειμαι 100% σηγουρος..!!!

----------


## litsa kara

τα πλενεις πριν τα βαλεις????? οτι και να σου λενε  πρωτα καλη απολυμανση

----------


## mrsoulis

Αν ειναι τα χρώματα τοξικά όσο και να τα πλένεις δε κανείς τίποτα! Φυσικά χρειάζεται απολύμανση για τα επιφανειακά μικρόβια όσο για την τοξικότητα δε νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ανησυχείς δε θα πουλούσαν εταιρίες τοξικά θα ήταν μεγάλο το ρίσκο τους....

----------


## blackmailer

να μην αγχώνεσαι καθόλου...οι εταιρίες που κατασκευάζουν τέτοιου είδους παιχνίδια χρησιμοποιούν οικολογικά, μη τοξικά, υδατοδιαλυτά χρώματα!! σαν αυτά που βάζουν στα ξύλινα παιχνίδια των παιδιών. Συνεπώς είναι λογικό εάν το τρώνε τα πουλάκια σου να ξεβάφει αμέσως...

----------

